# rear lip spoiler



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

there are some pretty cheap ones on ebay.. plus self install avail (3M tape)... any ideas.. has anyone tried them?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

uptcv1 said:


> there are some pretty cheap ones on ebay.. plus self install avail (3M tape)... any ideas.. has anyone tried them?


 I have used them before. Got one a few years ago for my 08 Passat and was good quality.


----------



## tsmith05081982 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would be interested in this also. Have you found any sites selling these?


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

They are all over eBay motors, you might want to take a look there. I have not gotten one personally, but my good friend got one for his BMW and we put it on in his driveway with the 3M tape. It looked great and lasted there until he sold the car.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

I usually like a good subtle lip spoiler, but with the gentle curve of the CC trunk lid stock, I think the lip spoiler is too much....makes it look a little too curvy for my tastes. In fact, from a distance, I cannot always tell if a CC has the optional lip spoiler. That alone, tells me it is not worth getting...in my opinion. 

On my 2006 M45 Sport, I thought the lip spoiler made the back of the car POP. On my 2003 G35 Coupe, I would never have considered the stock spoiler, since it looked like it was for a different car, not really following the contours of the trunk lid. 

But, too each his own!


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I just put one on my candy white.... it's looks nice, installed easy and is very secure. I'll have to take a pic tonight.


----------



## tsmith05081982 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you guys purchase from the sellers that were out of the US? I was a little concerned about this. Shows shipping takes almost a month. And the paint colors dont look like our colors.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I got mine from 'the spoiler store' and it arrived in 4 days. 

Paint is a perfect match, although white isn't too hard to match.


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

pls share pics!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Daze513 said:


>


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5101667-Picture-of-VW-spoiler&highlight=spoiler

There are some pics in this posting.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I like it -- I will be ordering one myself soon.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Here is my factory VW one. I have seen some on ebay that actually extend further and I am not sure I like those...... but the factory width one looks good IMO.










-Eli


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

looks nice! I think I will be ordering too -just need to be sure ebay sellers sell OEM replicas


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5101667-Picture-of-VW-spoiler&highlight=spoiler
> 
> There are some pics in this posting.



Just note that this is the OEM one from the factory. It isnt from ebay.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5101667-Picture-of-VW-spoiler&highlight=spoiler

The gray one is ebay... the black one is OEM....

Pretty much identical. Only difference I can see is about $250 and possibly the point on each end of the ebay one is a bit sharper? Not sure....


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> I usually like a good subtle lip spoiler, but with the gentle curve of the CC trunk lid stock, I think the lip spoiler is too much....makes it look a little too curvy for my tastes. In fact, from a distance, I cannot always tell if a CC has the optional lip spoiler. That alone, tells me it is not worth getting...in my opinion.


My thoughts exactly. 

IMO, the aftermarket lip ruins the flow of the rear end and just looks like it doesn't really belong there.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's my ebay special.... even has the stock VW orange peel... :laugh: Perfect match!!!


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> Here's my ebay special.... even has the stock VW orange peel... :laugh: Perfect match!!!


Looks pretty nice. And that's from the spoiler store on eBay?


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

how easy (or not) of an install?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

mr2guru said:


> Here's my ebay special.... even has the stock VW orange peel... :laugh: Perfect match!!!


I don't know if I like it, looks like it has too much drag, the OEM is more aerodynamic looking. But I know it's just my opinion and it depends on how much people want to spend.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I don't know if I like it, looks like it has too much drag, the OEM is more aerodynamic looking. But I know it's just my opinion and it depends on how much people want to spend.


Agreed, the OEM doesn't flare up as much but also isn't worth $350-$400 IMO.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Not really my taste but it doesn't look bad either


----------

